# School me on extension tubes



## lyonsroar (Nov 23, 2010)

I know they are used for allowing macro capabilities on a non-macro lens.
I really would like to get a set, but what really is the difference between an offbrand set like
http://www.amazon.com/Zeikos-ZE-CVA...UTF8&coliid=I1ZPBGGWLWTZRW&colid=G5ZQSKUBBYVR

and Kenko's like these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kenko-Macro-Ext...42675195?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item2eb14660fb

I'm really hoping to get an honest-to-god macro lens for Christmas, but maybe not. I'd like to hold myself over with these...

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 23, 2010)

tubes are a good substitute for maco. its kinda like extention tubes will push your camera away from the lens optics wich allows for closer focusing distance. I think the nicer tubes have better constructon and auto focus. others will chime in and give more info. I didnt get any ... i just went to the macro lens. You tube around. I have seen people take a pringles can and make a macro lens out of a nifty 50! Clear shots too!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 23, 2010)

I think the main difference between the Amazon tubes and Kenko's (which are pretty much the de facto standard for 3rd party extension tubes) is build quality.  The Amazon ones say they have auto-focus and it looks like they have the contacts, so I'm assuming they will support metering functions as well.  Personally, if you're going to get a proper macro lens at Christmas, I wouldn't bother with either of them.


----------



## reznap (Nov 23, 2010)

They'll both autofocus the same.  They're literally open space.. no glass.. with electrical contacts.  The difference is the construction.  The kenko's are a little tougher, with metal mounts.  The zeikos ones are cheaper and plastic.. but they'll be fine as long as you don't abuse them or anything.

If you DO get a dedicated macro lens (go for the canon 100 f/2.8 usm - it's SHARP wide open with no fringing... my tamron 90mm has CA issues..) you can still use these with the macro lens to get more magnification and also get closer to stuff.  I'm able to get larger than 1:1 magnification (about 1.6:1) with my tamron 90mm macro with the tubes attached.

I have cheap tubes though.. like $10 cheap.  They have no contacts and they suck.  Because of this, I have to force the aperture to f/16 or something, and then I can't even focus because it doesn't let enough light through the lens for me to see.  The electrical contacts will leave the lens open and stop it down only when you take the shot (just like when you normally have a lens mounted)

tl;dr.. zeikos are cheaper, get them.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2010)

Canon extensuon tubes = superb build quality and sturdiness, suitable for use even with heavy telephotos. Kenko AF tubes= good build quality, good value.    Adorama's house brand of tubes = light-duty build, decent, but cheezy.   $10 eBay tubes= no aperture control, crap build quality, need to use the old Canon DOF stop-down button/turn off camera/un-mount lens to control aperture "system".


----------



## phiya (Nov 23, 2010)

Hah, that's a tedious, but neat trick Derrel.  I'm planning on getting a set of tubes eventually, just for the fun of playing around.  They're not real expensive and give some cool options for macro.


----------



## reznap (Nov 23, 2010)

phiya said:


> Hah, that's a tedious, but neat trick Derrel.  I'm planning on getting a set of tubes eventually, just for the fun of playing around.  They're not real expensive and give some cool options for macro.



It's a neat trick kinda... but good luck seeing anything through the viewfinder with the forced smaller aperture.

Also it doesn't work on Nikons.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2010)

No, it doesn;t work on Nikons...most Nikon lenses allow the user to turn the aperture ring and just "set" the aperture...the new G-series Nikons function like castrated lenses (like Canon lenses), since the G-designation stands for "Gelded".

Yes, it's kind of a PITA to lose aperture control when using hokey, work-around things like those e-Bay extension tubes on a Canon or Sony lens that has no aperture ring on the lens...older macro lenses, or anything Nikon that has an aperture ring ON the lens, allows one to use simple extension tubes without much hassle...

Still...the prices on these new, non-coupled, no electronic contact, Chinese-made tubes are incredibly low!!! Like $10! No free lunch, but for dinking around, hey...it can be made to work, but focusing becomes tricky....the best thing is to use flash, and then have a bright light to aid in focusing.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 23, 2010)

Tubes arent ONLY for macro ( by macro I mean 1:1 or close to 1:1 )although thats what they are mostly used for. If you have a huge lens like in the 300-500mm range you can use a small tube like a 12mm to allow you to be closer to an object and still focus. Like if shooting a canon 500mm in closer quarters ( assuming you could still frame your subject at a closer distance. I just ordered a 60mm macro, but will be keeping my kenko tubes for use on my 70-200. You can also reverse mount a lens for the cost of an adapter ( about $10-$15 ) and get higher magnification than most macro lenses.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2010)

12mm and 20 to 25mm extension tubes are, generally, the most useful tubes to have. Tubes are often 12 or 13mm, and then 25mm is a fairly standard length, although some sets have increments like 11mm, 20mm, and 36mm...it all sort of "depends".

When using a heavy lens like a 300mm + an extension tube, it's a good idea to support the weight of the lens, and the camera, individually; the cheaper, lighter-duty tubes are prone to flexing with the weight of heavy setups.

Extension tubes often will NOT work right on short focal length lenses like your 18-55 zoom; at shorter focal lengths, the closest focusing distance can often be INSIDE the lens barrel itself (literally!), so one often has to zoom to a longer focal length to be able to focus on anything...so....keep that in mind.

A 12mm tube or 20-25mm on a 70-300 will work nicely for many things.


----------



## phiya (Nov 23, 2010)

I wasn't planning on buying the cheapo no-aperture control rings anyway, just thought the trick was kind of neat.  I just think it's a nice option for cheaper 1:1 reproduction (or close to it).


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you for the info!

What is this I'm hearing about no aperture control?  That's kind of a necessary setting I would think...

Would extension tubes work on my 50mm?  That's the lens I most often reach for now...

Thanks again!


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 23, 2010)

Extension tubes are eqiuvalent to holding a magnifying glass away from your eye.  Well, without the image becoming upside-down...simple an idea as I could muster...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> What is this I'm hearing about no aperture control?  That's kind of a necessary setting I would think...
> 
> ...



Here is a link to the Pro Optic brand of economy extension tubes currently being sold though Adorama MCAETEOSP Pro Optic Budget Auto Extention Tube Set for Canon EOS SLR Cameras

These are $49, and as you can see, they have electrical contacts, which will give your Canon EOS camera control over the lens aperture in the normal manner. The next step up are the Kenko AF brand of tubes, which are sturdier, and made better, and which also give f/stop control.

I believe that, for beginners, and for serious users, having f/stop control over the lens is very useful for field use; for copy stand type work, like slide duplicating or copying documents, even the old rinky-dink method I described above can be used with a Canon camera and the el-cheap-o tubes. For $49, the Pro Optic extension tube set is a good value,and will work pretty well with a 50mm Canon 1.8 or 1.4 lens, as well as with many zoom lenses.


----------



## funkenjaeger (Nov 23, 2010)

I got a set of the off-brand (Opteka) AF extension tubes.  Build quality is acceptable - metal mounts on both sides, and they seem solid enough.  The set included 13mm, 21mm, and 31mm tubes; however, I found that when I stack all three together, the camera has issues communicating with the lens through all those stacked contacts.  Any combination of two seems to work fine though.


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 23, 2010)

Derrel said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info!
> ...



Buying me a set of these right now!  Beat the cyber monday rush!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 23, 2010)

You can set the aperture by placing the lens on the camera, setting fstop, press the DOF preview button and remove the lens while still holding that button down. This will lock the blades at that fstop, then you can reverse it ( or place a fake homemade tube between the lens and camera. When you place the lens back on the camera the next time normally, the blades will revert back to normal. This is how you do it with reversing them. So if you use a fast prime lens, you aren't stuck shooting at 1.4 or 1.8 etc.


----------



## hjf (Nov 24, 2010)

Derrel said:


> No, it doesn;t work on Nikons...most Nikon lenses allow the user to turn the aperture ring and just "set" the aperture...the new G-series Nikons function like castrated lenses (like Canon lenses), since the G-designation stands for "Gelded".


Don't take Ken Rockwell's word literally. There's a lot of jokes and sarcasm in that site. He calls APS (Advanced Photo System) the _Amateur_ photo system.


----------

